# Turkey on the thaw



## negolien (Nov 24, 2020)

Hey All,

Started the Turkey thaw tonight yes it's in the fridge not on the counter lol took a pic then moved to fridge. I have a 3.5 pound pre cooked boneless sous vide from Omaha Steaks. I have had a few of their items and really like the company unlike SRF my packages from Omaha ALWAYS come with lots of dry ice still in the box. I have had their slow cooker meals which were easy but meh and some of their meats like smoked brisket which was AWESOME.

Just gonna plop the boobie in a pan and wrap in foil then throw on my MB 560 for 45 mins. Can't wait to try it. Any thoughts on browning I don't usually do sous vide.


----------



## dr k (Nov 25, 2020)

That MB 560 should go to 700° in 15 min. Skin side down on the warming rack should darken things up quickly 5° before your IT pull temp.


----------



## negolien (Nov 25, 2020)

Ty


----------



## negolien (Nov 26, 2020)

A little over cooked because I didn't like the texture under foil. Tastes good would probably have preferred a regular cooked one reheated over a sou vide but not gonna complain. Omaha does it right yet again. I also got some raw boneless skinless breasts from them with this order and they were pretty good but on the small side. really a fan of their service if only they had SRF quality of meats.


----------

